# ~~ Casanova and Bijou ~~



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Please don't be mad at me!! I had two bundles of luuuurve in my lap...

I couldn't help myself....I think this new puppy syndrome passes after awhile, right?  

I've never set it to B&W before, so I tried it this time...Here's Bijou:

My momma loves my widdle face. :heart: 
[attachment=61743:bw_bijou.jpg]

Where's my brudder at?
[attachment=61744:bw_bijou_side.jpg]

Actually, where's my topknot?  
[attachment=61745:bw_bijou...oking_up.jpg]

Will I get paid in treats, or is this all pro bono?
[attachment=61746:bw_bijou_tongue.jpg]

And back by popular demand, here's my welcoming kitty pose!  
[attachment=61747:bw_bijou_kitty.jpg]

Oh, did you want to see my brudder?
[attachment=61748:bw_casanova.jpg]

Fanks for looking everyone!! We're off to get our tummies rubbed...
[attachment=61749:bw_casanova_down.jpg]

Sorry! :brownbag:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hehe, you can post as many as you like of those cutie faces :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Shame on you Sophia!!! You do not have to apologize for giving us these gorgeous pics!!! Love litte Bijou's face, so angelic with those big eyes. Boy, Casanova's hair is just so silky looking and he is a doll too!!! Love, love B&W photographs!!! So journalistic looking~~~Anytime you get the urge to post, just do it....we love to see them!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I can't get over how beautiful they both are. I mean REALLY beautiful! :wub: I love seeing you post pictures of those two. I like the B&W but them again its the pups that make the pictures so amazing in B&W or color. :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so beautiful! I could stare at her all day! Casanova is so handsome!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

very adorable!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love the black and white photos. They're both incredibly adorable!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying KEEP THEM COMING! I *LOVE* pictures of Casanova and Bijou!!
Your babies are beautiful, Sophia. I think when I get my next malt (a few years from now), I'm going to have to run the pictures by you first.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Your pups are both take my breath away gorgeous...........you should never apologize for putting up lots of pictures of them.


***Mowar pwease! ~Sassy


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.
xoxoxoxoo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwwwww! Bijou has the cutest face!!
and Casanova always looks so noble!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

is it just me or do they look A LOT alike???


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

They are soooooooo gorgeous, Sophia! 
Beautiful photos! 

I adore the silky hair of them! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Alexandra


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Black and white photos are the best especially with maltese as the subjects. Sophia....amazing pics. Keep the pics coming chica! And your new siggy ROCKS!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! They are just so cute.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 11 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884606


> Black and white photos are the best especially with maltese as the subjects. Sophia....amazing pics. Keep the pics coming chica! And your new siggy ROCKS![/B]


Thanks, Tammy!

I have the amazing Brit to thank for the fabulous siggy!!! :ThankYou: Not only do I loooove it, she did it in 3 minutes!!! (I think Cosy helped, though) :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you, Brit!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh gosh they are just soooooo gorgeous, they really are!! Aww.. i just want to hug them! lol I think my boyfriend might ban me from spoiled maltese soon....all these puppies are making me broody again! and i already have 3 malts........ 2 of which are under the year lol 

your babies are just super cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As usual you get are one of THE best fluff photographers I've seen. :wub: :wub: I love the B&W and I'm so astounded at how you can capture them with their eyes open, looking at you the way they do. And I love the captions. Tell Bijou it's pro-bone-oh :HistericalSmiley: I swear I'm thinking Super Glue to keep Tyler still. I look at your photos and picture serenity. (of course what goes into making them is probably more like bedlam or am I describing my house?  )And having two of the most beautiful, photogenic Malts doesn't hurt either. I could look at a million photos of them so no apologies please. 
Great siggy Brit and Cosy  
Happy Valentine's Day :heart: 
:grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 11 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884627


> As usual you get are one of THE best fluff photographers I've seen. :wub: :wub: I love the B&W and I'm so astounded at how you can capture them with their eyes open, looking at you the way they do. And I love the captions. Tell Bijou it's pro-bone-oh :HistericalSmiley: I swear I'm thinking Super Glue to keep Tyler still. I look at your photos and picture serenity. (of course what goes into making them is probably more like bedlam or am I describing my house?  )And having two of the most beautiful, photogenic Malts doesn't hurt either. I could look at a million photos of them so no apologies please.
> Great siggy Brit and Cosy
> Happy Valentine's Day :heart:
> :grouphug:[/B]


Aww...Thank you, Sue! LOL at the pro-bone-oh!! Casanova is such a ham, but Bijou is soooo difficult. She knows when I make weird noises just to get her to look, so I have to play with her, then sneak a picture in. Otherwise, her eyes are closed every time. You think she is trying to give me a subtle hint? Tell Tyler we miss him....He is such a cutie!! I can't wait to hear all about his birthday and birthday dessert on V-Day!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So gorgeous!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Talk to the paw cuz the face ain't listening!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Sophia, those are gorgeous pictures of your two adorable pups. Thanks so much for sharing. Love the signature.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884609


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 11 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884606





> Black and white photos are the best especially with maltese as the subjects. Sophia....amazing pics. Keep the pics coming chica! And your new siggy ROCKS![/B]


Thanks, Tammy!

I have the amazing Brit to thank for the fabulous siggy!!! :ThankYou: Not only do I loooove it, she did it in 3 minutes!!! (I think Cosy helped, though) :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you, Brit!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha. Three minutes is a slight exageration.  Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

'scuse the double post (trigger happy I guess!)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 11 2010, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884684


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884609





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 11 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884606





> Black and white photos are the best especially with maltese as the subjects. Sophia....amazing pics. Keep the pics coming chica! And your new siggy ROCKS![/B]


Thanks, Tammy!

I have the amazing Brit to thank for the fabulous siggy!!! :ThankYou: Not only do I loooove it, she did it in 3 minutes!!! (I think Cosy helped, though) :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you, Brit!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha. Three minutes is a slight exageration.  Thank you and you're welcome!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have already written Sophia and told her how much I love the siggy......Brit, it looks so good! I just love it!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Your two Malts are simply gorgeous. My heart melts everytime I look at them :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 11 2010, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884590


> is it just me or do they look A LOT alike???[/B]


Erin, that is funny because to me, they look totally different! 

But the single question we get asked most outside of NYC is, "Are they mother daughter?" :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great new siggy............great job Brit!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't stand it! I need more pictures of the kids.....pretty please??? :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so in love with both Bijou and Casanova! I love the B&W shots. I just cannot get over how gorgeous your little sugar pies are!!!

OMG- I LOVE your new Siggy!!! It's the best yet!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

They both are so beautiful :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness! They are both adorable beyond words! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be staring at her face all day too! Gosh Bijou is gorgeous. Casanova gets more beautiful each day. Love the black and white photos too.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh my...
those pictures were too beautiful for words! Truly death by cuteness.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh.my.goodness. 

they're both such beauties. 

whenever i see a new picture thread from you i get excited to see what new shots you've captured! i could never get enough..so keep them coming!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Whew, I think I just died and went to heaven!!!

They are both just loveable and stunningly beautiful babies. You are so blessed to have them.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you kidding me, Sophia?! Apologizing over these beautiful pictures?! You must be loca! I love seeing pictures of your two divinities. They are just so GORGEOUS!!!! I need to sit down when I see their pictures... they are just too cute! And your photo skills does not hurt.

BTW, my favorite siggy so far! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwww sweet baby faces! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

My goodness, Cas and Bijou are just too gorgeous! I LOVE Bijou's signature kitty pose. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sheer perfection :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: :faint: 
Maisie is in desperate need of You Sophia and Brit. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Love the pictures. They are so gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I will be soooo very sad if you suddenly get tired of showing them off  . .those gorgeous faces are meant to be shared :wub: 

Bjou's face is soooo veyr beautiful I don't think I will ever get tired of looking at her beauty . .And Cassanova is as handsome as ever . . you are sooo lucky to have such beautiful malts . . .please, please keep it coming :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Cass and Bijou :wub: :wub: they're gorgeous!! Lexi sticks her hand up like that too whenever she's on the floor and we're talking to her. I always say she's waving to us!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Fantastic pics! 
Bijou is too cute for words! And Cas always looks stunningly gorgeous! 
That is funny that people always ask you if they're Mom & Daughter!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOODNESS!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How adorable, love the B&W.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Your furbabies are stunning. Casanova has such thick hair and OMG Bijou is adorable. Love the little kittie pose.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------

